
Airbnb boots 2,233 city listings from the platform to make nice with New York - uptown
http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20160708/TECHNOLOGY/160709930/airbnb-boots-2233-city-listings-from-the-platform-to-make-nice-with
======
davidf18
As a resident of NYC, I'm hoping for laws that don't allow listings in doorman
buildings where people pay extra money for security and don't want transients
living in our midst.

~~~
pc86
> _where people pay extra money for security and don 't want transients living
> in our midst_

Transients living in your midst! It sounds more like you pay extra to be away
from the poors.

I'd be shocked if there were any doorman buildings that didn't explicitly
forbid subletting (or AirBnB-style leasing specifically) in rental/association
agreements.

~~~
parent5446
Subletting implies 30 days or longer, and in NYC leasees and renters are
entitled by law to sublet their apartment provided they give notice to the
property owner. The owner can decline in certain situations, but it's on them
to prove why their reason is valid. Airbnb laws are concerning advertising of
giving out your apartment for less than thirty days, which is illegal in its
entirety without a proper license.

In either case, the main point is that lease agreements (and in many cases,
even the law, as we saw in Santa Monica) don't stop people from doing what
they want to do. I don't know why you think the parent comment has anything to
do with poor people; sometimes a person just wants to have a good idea of
who's living in their building, regardless of wealth.

